# Blue fox fursuits



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 2, 2008)

just thought i'd make my first post on the forums ^.^ as the title sugguests, i'm a fursuit maker :3 i'm based in the UK, and have been making suits for about a year and a half now ^^ so... just wanted to get some oppinions from anyone if possible ^.^

www.freewebs.com/blue-fox-fursuits/

[relocating the website to another location eventualy ]


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 3, 2008)

no opinions?


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG!  You mean there are actually active UK-based fursuit makers besides me?  o.o!

True I don't make full suits yet but I do bits...

Anyway...  I'm running out of time to make a proper reply so I might come back later and leave an opinion.  For the time, suffice it to say that it looks like you've done pretty well on what you've made so far.


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks n.n and there are at least 5-6 UK fursuit makers :3


----------



## Rockario (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I'm not much of a fursuiter but these look pretty good, I've always been of the opinion that the head must be the hardest part to make and one of the more determining parts of a suits quality. but, as I said, I'm not exactly the voice of expirience.


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 8, 2008)

to me, the hard part is getting the body to fit correctly, especialy with just mesurements, also... the head is the most fun part! in my oppinion anyway


----------



## Rhari (Jul 8, 2008)

Hehe Your style is very distinct, and I think that's a very cool thing with fursuiters. Have you looked at joining the Fursuit LJ community. They offer lots of great tips and hints.

 The only big crit I see in a couple of your suits, is the ears look kinda like they're a headband ontop of the head. They're not sitting quite as naturally as ears would on someone's fursona or little ferally animal. Otherwise it looks REALLY great for just starting the medium a year and a half ago. :3 

Hehe I love your banner art by the way. Super cool. ^^ Keep up the good work!


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks  and yeah, i'm fixing the ears on afew of the newwer ones, such as this guy 






http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b282/lavinderwolf/CIMG0518.jpg

no where near finished as you can see


----------



## Tinge the Raccoon (Jul 17, 2008)

how do you create moving jaws? Is it simply elastic round the head? or is it hinged?
Great suits btw


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 18, 2008)

actualy, none of my suits have moving jaws, afew older ones did... but they never worked quite right, but yes, generaly they are hindged further back than your mouth, then elasticated, if its right next to your mouth, it wont work


----------



## Tinge the Raccoon (Jul 18, 2008)

Shadowedxrunes said:


> actualy, none of my suits have moving jaws, afew older ones did... but they never worked quite right, but yes, generaly they are hindged further back than your mouth, then elasticated, if its right next to your mouth, it wont work


 
Ah ^_^
Thanks


----------



## nut-case (Jul 18, 2008)

I liek your head style it's nice


----------



## Shadowedxrunes (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks  my latest should be up in the gallery soon ^.^


----------

